# Ewe neck



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The dip in front of the withers is not ewe neck on this horse.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

From what I understand, many Arabs tend to keep their heads up more than you would see in say a stock horse. He looks pretty normal to me and in my experience with Arabians.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't particularly see either fault.

I see musclature issues from how he is natually finding his balance... But that can shift with work... And I am sure when he learns to look lower for his balance the neck will shape out nicely.


----------



## Hopes Promise (Oct 22, 2012)

Thankyou for your comments 
I have been studying conformation have the legs etc down pat but necks are not my strong point really haven't got my eye in yet...
My other horses all have stunning thick necks and my new gelding's is slighty different but couldn't put my finger on it.
Thanks again for your comments


----------

